# MF 595 Serial No



## StephanieHenman (Jul 30, 2008)

I am trying to work out the serial no for a MF 595 the 
Serial No is G6210042, 
I have worked out that it was made in 1977 but need to know what number it was off the production line. 
I work for an agricultural dealer and have a man that wants to know.

Any ideas??? Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Stephanie and welcome to Tractor Forum! Not sure if this is much help but here is a few link that may help you out but I suspect you have already seen this one:

http://jarle.eltelevest.no/Massey_Ferguson/Tractors/mf500.htm

Bare in mind that the MF 595 is an overseas version of the 1085 with cab or 285 open platform I believe. It will be difficult to find info. on this tractor. 

If you can contact a Massey Ferguson dealer or distributor in the UK, they may have this information. 

Good luck, sorry I could be of more help.


----------

